# Athens, AL "The Dog Poun" 4 yr old male, OS



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I got a call from The Dog Pound in Athens, AL. They have a 4 yr old male, owner surrender, kills cats. I don't know much else about him, not sure if he's on their site or not. I believe they have all his vet records. I have no room for an adult dog right now. I can't find the info I wrote down right now. The only possible foster I have has cats so I can't take him. I'll look for his info tonight but wanted to get this posted.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I checked their site, he is not listed. They do have a male (says male in heading, says "she" in body) puppy listed w/no photo. The pup I pulled out of there a couple months ago was listed as a male but was actually a female. lol I think they cut and paste the blurbs sometimes w/o checking to see if they changed the sex of the animal.

Shelter info:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL138.html


----------

